# Just bought a Wondermill



## Brother John (Apr 2, 2009)

My wife loves to bake and cook from scratch so we bought a Wondermill (The WonderMill - The WORLD’S #1 rated GRAIN MILL is back bought it at Bread Becker's Home Page) yesterday with some organic soft and hard wheat and some other baking neccesities. We had been using a hand cranked mill we borrowed from a friend. Those of you who have used a hand crank mill know how excited we are about our new mill. Does any one have some good recipes or suggestions? Anyone have experience milling?


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2009)

When we lived in China and my wife was going to make a loaf of bread, we always started with a bag of wheat. But the grinder we used was nothing like the "Wondermill", it was a 1 1/2 HP electric motor with a cast iron grinding attachment on the front and two finicky steel plates that required some fine tuning before you started. Then we had to sift out the bran, etc. etc. by hand. What you've got looks uber-cool. I am coveting right now.

If you want some recipes, etc., my wife has a decade of frontier-type experience. Just let me know.


----------



## DonP (Apr 2, 2009)

Try getting hard red winter wheat, it works well with electric mills. 

You will love the smell of the warm fresh cracked wheat. 

And when you bake bread right away it is sooo good. We used to freeze the flour after grinding to keep the extra fresh. 

But big 25 or 40# bags wholesale and then put the bag in plastic trashcan in the basement or garage with a lid so the animals don't get it. 

We just don't eat that much bread and carbs any more so seldom make it.

Get some ear plugs. And have fun


----------

